# Quota negotion lnks ( BBC )



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/7151243.stm
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/north_east/7151431.stm


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/scotland/north_east/7151700.stm


----------



## grahamtowa (May 27, 2006)

Well, not as bad as it could have been, that still doesn't make it good, tho. Will be interesting to see what the extra days for skippers working conservation methods amounts to. No doubt the small print will tell in time. Thoughts, Davie, anyone?


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

As far as I know its only the Prawn boats that can take the Observers away Graham. How it works is when an observer is aboard ( they measure and weigh every cod that comes aboard ) provided the Cod is less than 5% by weight of the entire catch the boat gets a credit for every day the observer has been away.


----------



## ally (Aug 22, 2006)

We will still be dumping good fish same as we have done this year. You always hear the word conservation "but" do any of these collar and tie gentlemen actualy know the meaning of the word, i have searious doubt's on that one. The fishermen got nothing out of these talks as happens every year.


----------

